# Save the NHS campaigns?



## Jeff Robinson (Apr 3, 2012)

Any campaigns worthy of support to try and stop and reverse the infestation of our health services by bloodsucking vermin? There seem to be these guys, dunno much about them:

http://www.keepournhspublic.com/index.php

I wonder if targeting the various private companies involved wouldnt be a good way to go? Making them known and utterly hated amongst the general public, a la the anti-work fare protests, might be one tactic.

Please use this thread to post info about any ideas, groups, demos, protests, actions, meetings etc that people know about.

Cheers.


----------



## Roadkill (Apr 3, 2012)

Good idea. IMHO now the Bill is through, the best thing we can do is highlight every malign consequence of it - which, let's face it, won't be difficult - and turn it into an electoral millstone round the Coalition parties' necks.

38 degrees had a bit of a debate the other week about whether to carry on with the fight or to give up, and the consensus there was overwhelmingly in favour of ploughing on, keeping the NHS in the public eye, fighting any further moves towards privatisation, and using it as a stick with which to belabour the government at every possible opportunity.

Btw, this is worth a read: http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2012/apr/02/fight-for-the-nhs


----------



## purenarcotic (Apr 3, 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-birmingham-17476478 - Private company now operates most of the dialysis care across the WM and patients feel it's getting shit and are going on machines late.  Given how time consuming and long dialysis is, getting on your machine late is a joke.


----------



## flutterbye (Apr 3, 2012)

Its done and dusted now, the NHS will not cover certain problems and private health insurance is not guaranteed to cover everything, its an absolute fucking shambles. The simple truth is the tory and libdem backers wanted a piece of the pie and the corrupt politicians bent over for them. Now the NHS is going to be squeezed from many directions and it will eventually start to become a loss making exercise, this government needs to get fucked out of power they are utter fucking scumbags.We are going to have a nation of cripples, which is exactly what the NHS was set up to prevent.


----------



## Roadkill (Apr 3, 2012)

flutterbye said:


> Its done and dusted now ...


 
No, it's not. Not by a long chalk. The Bill - or rather the Act, as it now is - is just the start of a long process of breaking up and privatising the NHS, which has to be fought.


----------



## trevhagl (Apr 3, 2012)

flutterbye said:


> Its done and dusted now, the NHS will not cover certain problems and private health insurance is not guaranteed to cover everything, its an absolute fucking shambles. The simple truth is the tory and libdem backers wanted a piece of the pie and the corrupt politicians bent over for them. Now the NHS is going to be squeezed from many directions and it will eventually start to become a loss making exercise, this government needs to get fucked out of power they are utter fucking scumbags.We are going to have a nation of cripples, which is exactly what the NHS was set up to prevent.


 
and cripples that will be denied benefits


----------



## flutterbye (Apr 3, 2012)

trevhagl said:


> and cripples that will be denied benefits


 
its such a shame isnt it. The fairest health system in the world dismantled in order to fill fat rich cunts bank balances. 

They thought they only needed one term. 

I hope this is all repealed when labour get back into power at the next election, there is a great opportunity to get the unemployed trained into proper work and into health service jobs and to stop using agency staff, a bit of investment cuts the unemployment list, gives people opportunities, and is cheaper overall.


----------



## Roadkill (Apr 3, 2012)

flutterbye said:


> I hope this is all repealed when labour get back into power at the next election


 
Labour blow hot and cold about that.  One reason I think we need to keep the NHS in the public eye is to put pressure on them to do something more than make vague comments about repealing the Act.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Apr 3, 2012)

Roadkill said:


> Labour blow hot and cold about that. One reason I think we need to keep the NHS in the public eye is to put pressure on them to do something more than make vague comments about repealing the Act.


 
I fear that any such repeals will at best be partial or half hearted. Three steps backward, one step forward type shit, like the quasi nationalisations of the banks and railways - no doubt when the whole thing goes tits up the public will be asked bail these cunts out! I'm reading an interesting account of neoliberalism by Jamie Peck at the moment. He argues that at the heart of the neoliberalization process lies a contradictory dialect of 'market/order' whereby the rising costs of deregulatory overreach, public austerity, market failure and social abandonment typically force neoliberals to engage with a range of unsavoury challenges of intervention, amelioration and reregulation - hence the thirdway, global governance and the post washington consensus. Reregulation will not be on the terms of publically funded and provided healthcare but rather on the best containment and damage limitation strategies against the corporate virus that will be corroding the health system from within. As you say only constant pressure from below, from the offset will be able to thwart the eugenicist model of healthcare being pursued by the blood drenched vermin of the coalition government.


----------

